# Olympic Archer



## anthonyfl (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey everyone!!

So I want to become an Olympic archer. After watching this Winter Olympics, I want to be able to represent my country and prove that I can do it.

Here's where the issue arises, I am 24 years old. I shoot Recurve but I have been a recreational shooter. I am in touch with a Level 4 NTS coach and setting up a few lessons.

Am I too old to start a sport and compete internationally and medal done the road? What should my training be like?

What should be my plan on how to make this a dream come true?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

There is a sticky explaining the steps in the FITA forum.


----------



## anthonyfl (Feb 12, 2018)

Can you link the to the sticky? I can't find it.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=946223


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

John Magera did it in 2004. I think that he was a bit older than you when he made the team. He is "limbwalker" here on AT and spends most of his time in the FITA forum. He's one of the good guys on AT.

You've made the right start by working with a level 4 coach. Now a couple of million arrows of deliberate practice and you stand a good chance.

Good Luck,
Allen


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Ed Eliason made the team in 1972 and 1980. He was 24 in 1972 but was 32 in 1980. Not much time but can be done.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Richard "Butch" Johnson is another legend in olympic recurve archery, been to the olympics several times. Not certain how old he was when he started, but he darn near won Lancaster this year. Finished 4th I believe. And he's in his 40's now or maybe early 50's?

lee.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

While everyone will tell you that you can do it if you really want to, and there are examples of it being done, there is a question that only you can answer. 

You may want to investigate the amount of time that an archer who is competitive has to invest to get to the top level. 

Keep in mind that an activity which is started very early in life becomes a core part of life. Everything else is fitted in around it. 
When you have already got a life established, you will have to fit a core part of life in as a drastic change. 
There are large sacrifices to be made. 
If you want to be BETTER than people who have made long term sacrifices, you will have contemplate right now that yours will have to be bigger.

Are you ready to admit that realistically, you're not going to make the 2020 Olympics, so you've got six years of drastically changing your life?

What are you going to do for an income for the next six years, while you sacrifice your life to attempt to win an Olympic Medal? 

Most people who dream about Olympic Glory look at the end goal without considering the slog. 
All the studies on high performance sport with international participation indicate that the standards are rising across the board because of the earliest introduction to sports are being required to get the maximum amount of training in. 

You really need to know exactly what the goal will mean to you once you get it and decide quite a few years out if the sacrifice that you are absolutely going to have to make is worth it.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

huteson2us2 said:


> Ed Eliason made the team in 1972 and 1980. He was 24 in 1972 but was 32 in 1980. Not much time but can be done.


I think you meant he was 34 in 1972 and 42 in 1980 (born in 1938), which is even more amazing. Ed is an 'oldie' but a 'goodie'. - John


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Fortunately age is not a huge factor in archery. Archer Butch Johnson was one of the oldest athletes in the 2004 Olympics. Khatuna Lorig isn't a spring chicken either. You'll be 30 for the 2024 Olympics and that's a very good age. 

A large reason it's younger people we see in the Olympics is because of the time and money it takes to become the best. Full time jobs and families make it near impossible to get to that level. If you can live at home and get financial support, you will be much better off. Sacrifices are so big, many of those who start young get burned out and want to start a more normal life around 30. Plan on sacrificing a good $10k a year on competitions. 

Only 3 people make the Olympic team. And that's only if we get the quota spots. But if you make it, you'll have a chance at 3 medals. Individual, team, and mixed team. 

You must have the mentality of just loving the sport because no matter how hard you try, chances of becoming an Olympian are slim. You'll be giving up the best of your younger years for a dream that may not come true. The ones who are most passionate about the sport are often the ones who make the Olympic team. Archery has often been a major part of their lives for years and the Olympics is more of a bonus. You'll also have to be prepared to enter the real world after archery. Might be tough getting a job if you've only been shooting arrows for 6 years. 
Being an athlete in most Olympic sports is not a glamourous life. Lots and lots of sacrifices to be made and things to think about.

Good luck and hope to see you with a medal on your neck in 2024!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, I would find out what tournaments Brady Ellison goes to and then fine the money to start traveling every weekend to everything he goes to. Obviously you will be shooting amateur class but this will get you used to traveling and finding the money and being on the shooting lines. Standing next to him on practice ranges will show you what level you have got to shoot at because he is your number one pro shooter in this nation to watch and shoot with.


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Great goal Anthony. The most efficient way that I know would be as follows:

-Work with your lvl 4 coach a ton, master NTS enough to get to holding every shot. 
-Build up to 200+ arrows a day, 6-7 days a week
-Add SPT's to build strength
-Go to as many tournaments as possible
-Rank highly excepially at USAT events
-Then at some point if your form and scores are good you will be invited to try out as an RA
-Make the RA program
-The RA program should give you the resources to train full time
-Keep getting better with the help of Coach Lee
-Place in the top 3 of USAT's and the Olympic trials
-compete in the Olympics


----------



## Alex_Holliman (Nov 18, 2008)

Padgett said:


> Well, I would find out what tournaments Brady Ellison goes to and then fine the money to start traveling every weekend to everything he goes to. Obviously you will be shooting amateur class but this will get you used to traveling and finding the money and being on the shooting lines. Standing next to him on practice ranges will show you what level you have got to shoot at because he is your number one pro shooter in this nation to watch and shoot with.


Brady is a great guy. I practiced next to him at Foley. He was very approachable.


----------



## SouthernSass (Mar 13, 2018)

Frankly, I think age has less to do with it and is more about discipline, determination and the financial means. Diane Watson was 48 years old (I believe) when she shot in her last World Championship. Granted she is a compound shooter but regardless, age wasn't a factor. It's all about the discipline. With the right coaching and a willingness to learn you can become what you want. Just my two cent's worth.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the rules for making the team are pretty strict. Jake Kamenski has a post on FB about his being locked out from a spot on the team and he's been there and done that. Interesting read if you're into Olympic archery.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I don't think 24 is too old. But I don't think you can waste a moment from this point forward either.


----------



## xpistalpetex (Sep 3, 2017)

You could look at the USAArchery achievement outdoor scoring matrix for a shooting guide to work up for distance and score.


----------



## Propknut (Apr 8, 2018)

Have fun and shoot. If you make the Olympic team you will be living your dream.


----------



## sean91285 (Oct 4, 2010)

Good luck on your endeavors my friend


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

There are plenty of Olympians who made the Olympic team who didnt train full time at the OTC, or make USA teams first, but held day jobs and trained around their family and job. It takes dedication, hard work and many hours shooting and a good bit of sacrifice. 

You need to shoot consistently, practice more than you can imagine and then go to the Olympic trials. If you work your way through the three trials and can be top 3, you are on the team ( if the USA happens to qualify 3 archers that Olympics). You may end up shooting at two or three trials before you get good enough to be top 16 or top 8. 

It generally takes about 10 years to master your shot enough to be top 3 in the country, but some have done it in much less time. 

Plenty of archers in the Olympics are in their 30s and 40s. 24 is not too old to start. 

for starters, you need to get up to 300 or more arrows per day, 5 to 6 days a week. You need to have lessons from a coach. You need experience shooting tournaments, and you need to really love to shoot. 

It is not an easy task to be top 3 at the trials and represent the USA. But you have as good a shot as any. Its completely in your hands. 


Chris


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

carlosii said:


> I think the rules for making the team are pretty strict. Jake Kamenski has a post on FB about his being locked out from a spot on the team and he's been there and done that. Interesting read if you're into Olympic archery.


completely different. There are strict rules for staying on the USA team each year when you are top 4 and getting paid. His post wasn't about being on the Olympic team, it was about losing his benefits and pay when he could not shoot a required tournament this year in China. So he quit the USA team since he lost his spot. 

The Olympic trials ( 3 stages) pick the USA team. Anyone can enter the trials. If you score in the top 16, you can continue to the 2nd stage of the trials. At the 2nd stage, the 16 shoot and are cut to the top 8. The third stage the top 8 shoot and finally the top 3 are picked. 

Nothing else counts but those 3 trials. You can be old, young, new, seasoned. Not required to be on a USA team, or in an RA program. The beauty of the trials is its open to any US citizen who wants to shoot an Olympic recurve bow. 

This year the trials will be the same to pick the World Championship team. That team will be the ones to win the USA Olympic spots for Tokyo. The trials this year will be the same as the trials next year for the Olympics. 

Chris


----------



## skyfox66 (Aug 6, 2011)

How long have you been shooting? A good tip I found out for myself is to volunteer to coach for your range as a junior coach. Mine let me coach before I was certified and in exchange for teaching classes I got to shoot for free and got discounts on my gear. I also met a few Olympians that gave me great advice. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Butterscotch (Mar 3, 2016)

Don't let age discourage you. If you are serious about this, you need to start entering more competitions including international ones.


----------



## David99907 (Apr 2, 2018)

Also maybe read up on crystal gauvin for inspiration...


----------

